# 11 weeks how much is too much?



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

So I went and picked up a 10lbs bag of chicken quarters, some drumsticks and some chicken liver







for Baya today, how much should she get? The bag doesn't say how much a quarter weighs but I'm guessing about a pound maybe. She loves all of it lol its gross hehe

Is there anyway to stop her from scarfing it down? 

Thanks


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of people weigh the food, especially when just starting out. Puppies should get 2-3% of their weight in food everyday. They sell kitchen scales at Wal mart pretty cheap. 

She's eating the bone part really fast too? You might want to grind the bone to keep her from choking. Maybe someone else can point you in the direction of a good grinder. 

I think it's gross the way they eat too haha


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info







She chews up the bones pretty good but she gets soo excited at first that she just inhales it. She slows down eventually but because she eats so fast at first she always swallows the skin of the chicken and has it hanging from her mouth cause she doesn't chew it off the meat (EWWWWWWWWW haha sorry had to get that out there lol) Once she realizes she gets to keep the whole thing then she will slow down but I'm afraid she is going to choke on the skin


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

oh boy! lol

Honestly, I remove the fat a lot of the time. I'm not sure why though lol. If I give my pup a RMB thats fairly frozen, I leave it on. My pup has gotten in about half of her adult teeth, so she's able to rip/shred her food much better now compared to when she was 2-3 months old. I'm sure once she gets her big girl teeth she will be able to tear it better.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

not the thread to read while having dinner...LOL


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Zissonot the thread to read while having dinner...LOL


lol...handling raw meats and organs, and analyzing poop on a daily basis has made me almost lose my urges to say "EW!" about anything gross


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

You could also feed your pup the RMBs frozen to help slow her down.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would personally start out by weighing out her food. 

Puppies should get 2-3% of their IDEAL ADULT weight.

This means if your pups ideal weight is 100lbs (going by what I feed Stark - 5 months now) then you should be feeding 2lbs of raw meat.

I break mine down into the following:

50% RMB - 16ounces 
45% MM - 14.4ounces
5% OM - 1.6ounces

I usually feed my MM or RBM in the mornings then switch to the other plus my OM in the evening.

If your puppy is inhaling her food, you can try freezing it before you give it to her.

Or you can hand feed her the RMB until she realizes that there is no reason to inhale it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Stephanie17s
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Zissonot the thread to read while having dinner...LOL
> ...


I hear ya!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Stephanie17s Puppies should get 2-3% of their weight in food everyday.


Just want to correct this.

It's either 2-3% of their ESTIMATED ADULT WEIGHT or 7-10% of their EIGHT WEEK OLD WEIGHT.

Personally, I started with about 7% of Mauser's weight and adjusted as he grew.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Also - do NOT remove the fat!!!

Fat is essential in a dogs diet. 

If your dog is putting on too much weight then cut back the total amount fed.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha def don't want dinner before hand but its getting to be a ltle bit easier to deal with









How do you tell what their ideal weight should be as adults? We got Baya from a shelter, and although we were able to see her parents we don't know how much they weighed and she didn't have an offical weight at 8 weeks so not sure how to judge that. Her dad was a big boy but mom was more moderate. Should I go for the standard 65lbs or what do you think? I honestly don't think she will be 100lbs but idk







(I can see the advantages to a breeder lol) this is pretty new so sorry for all the questions! 

She has slowed down on her eating now that she realizes that its not just a once in a lifetime thing thankfully lol I think she just got over excited the first few times. Although she did show agression once but hasn't since we corrected her.


----------

